# Exhaust Fluid Quality Poor: caution on DIC Count Down is on.



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Exhaust Fluid Quality Poor: caution on DIC Count Down is on.
I only have 25000 miles or 40000 kms on the car, I have had this a couple times it always cleared this time it didnt. I went to the dealer, def was good passed quality test no codes posted, no engine light either only the DIC message. The dealer did a manual regen and cleared the DIC message, I have had at least 5 of these so far after work done at the dealer.
Could it be the Def pump getting weak? Any ideas?
If anyone has a good breakdown of the system I would love to see so I can take a look at it this weekend.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Cruz15 said:


> Exhaust Fluid Quality Poor: caution on DIC Count Down is on.
> I only have 25000 miles or 40000 kms on the car, I have had this a couple times it always cleared this time it didnt. I went to the dealer, def was good passed quality test no codes posted, no engine light either only the DIC message. The dealer did a manual regen and cleared the DIC message, I have had at least 5 of these so far after work done at the dealer.
> Could it be the Def pump getting weak? Any ideas?
> If anyone has a good breakdown of the system I would love to see so I can take a look at it this weekend.


Not sure how the system works for sure, but it could be a DEF pump, DEF injector, or #2 NOx Sensor problem. These can also result in a DEF poor message aside from the DEF being poor, but you have stated that it is good. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/201-...-diesel-emissions-sensor-number-location.html


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Most likely one of the NOx sensors, most likely #2.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

With no code thrown its an oddity.


----------



## tetovari (May 22, 2014)

Check your engine oil level. If it's overfilled, you will get poor DEF quality message.


----------

